# Tracker 2000



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried to copy onto disc this program so it could be transfered to another PC or laptop? My notebook crashed and I have a copy on my PC at work but would like a copy on my new laptop. The site to download has gone away.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

I used a USB flash drive to move the program from one computer to another.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Andy --

All you need to do is to copy c:\program files\tracker 2000 from one computer to another.

-- Bill


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Was able to burn a disc and download to my new laptop, however for some reason the disc has to be in the computer for the program to work. How do I get around this?
Thanks 
Andy


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I also had to go through this but the key didnt stick and I had to email the tracker people. They should still have your info on file and they can resend your original purchase email so you can start over. But first transfer the program and all its files like mentioned above. It will work at first but only on a trial version that gives you like 9 pieces at a time. Kinda stinks! I dont have the link to their website or I would post it. Im sure someone here has the website or email info.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Andy --

Try double-clicking on the program file itself in c:\program files\tracker 2000\tracker 2000.exe

If that works, create a shortcut to that file (right click on tracker 2000.exe, select create shortcut), and place that on your desktop or wherever you want it to go.

-- Bill


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

The version I have works with all functions with no limits on the number of track pcs. you can use. I have also created a shortcut to the program on my desktop. The problem is that in order for the program to function I must have the disc that I burned off of the other computer in the laptop. Not sure how to fix this.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

aelancaster said:


> The version I have works with all functions with no limits on the number of track pcs. you can use. I have also created a shortcut to the program on my desktop. The problem is that in order for the program to function I must have the disc that I burned off of the other computer in the laptop. Not sure how to fix this.
> Thanks
> Andy


Andy --

I hear what you are saying. My concern is that the shortcut you are clicking on points to the CD you burned. You can see what the shortcut points to by right-clicking on the shortcut and choosing properties. If the 'Target' drive is not C:, that's the source of the problem.

That's why I wanted you to try clicking on the program on your hard drive. I don't think there's anything in the programs themselves that would point to the disk you burned. 

I'm pretty sure this should work, as I moved Tracker 2000 to my laptop using the procedure you did, and it works fine without the USB drive I used being plugged in...

If you've tried clicking on the hard driver program file and that still does not work, let me know, and I'll keep thinking about it.

-- Bill


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Bill I will try that tonight when I get home.
Andy


----------

